# Drawing Bettas ^^



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I usually draw wolf bettas, but now I'm going to draw normal bettas. [Don't worry, I'm still doing the wolf bettas xD].

I'm using pics of other people's bettas that I've drawn, if your betta is in the example and you don't want it to be, I'll take it down c:









































Just fill this out-
Betta's Name-
Tail Type-
Personality-
Background with water? Or Background with dots? [personally I think the dotted ones are way cooler xD]


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Would you be able to draw my two female lyre tail guppies?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure I'll try xD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, they're a pair so could you draw them together please. the bit in the middle of their tails is transparent, top and bottom bits are sky blue 

Their Names- Drib and Drab
Tail Type- female lyre tail guppies
Personality- skittish, they always hang around together.

here's some pictures.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Mind drawing my boy?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry if it's bad I've never done guppies before xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

MidnightsSong said:


> Mind drawing my boy?



Sure I'll get right on it c:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Sorry if it's bad I've never done guppies before xD



Its very cute Thank you!:-D


----------



## Sunnysuperfish (Apr 25, 2013)

Ooh! cool drawings. My friend is a really awesome drawer (she made caricatures for our whole class-they were really awesome) and she doesn't make betta fish that well (I'm not kidding-she admitted it herself) You, on the other hand, are an artist at betta fish! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Done c:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sunnysuperfish said:


> Ooh! cool drawings. My friend is a really awesome drawer (she made caricatures for our whole class-they were really awesome) and she doesn't make betta fish that well (I'm not kidding-she admitted it herself) You, on the other hand, are an artist at betta fish! Keep up the good work!


Why thank you ^.^


----------

